

The Secret Life of Big Bang Technology Inc. - maxcameron
http://bigbangtechnology.com/post/the_secret_life_of_big_bang_technology_inc

======
maxcameron
Hey Everyone,

I wrote this article because I wanted to share what our company does. You
should read it if you're a startup and you're wondering what it's like to
build web-based enterprise eLearning software.

Best, Max

